# Farming ignorance, plow vs harrow?



## adrianrog (Feb 14, 2010)

So I've been thinking about a bigger garden this year.  I've always done a small one with my tiller, but am thinking about going bigger.  I have a small tractor (45 HP) , but don't know jack about plows or harrows.  What do I need?   I see all purpose plows and harrows listed for sale some times, what different jobs are these for?  What to lay off rows with?  I'm thinking maybe an acre.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Coastie (Feb 15, 2010)

A plow is used to work the soil deep, a harrow can then be used to make it fine and to smooth out the surface. If a field (or garden) has been worked before, a harrow may be all you need rather than to plow and harrow. A drag, of some sort, either spring tooth or spike tooth may also be used for smoothing and preparing your final seed bed, just depends on the type of soil you have and the lay of the land. An acre seems like a lot of garden unless you have plans to sell a lot of your produce, we had a garden every year when I was a kid and there was a bunch of us to help out (I'm the oldest of 11 kids) plus my grandfather always had a huge garden as well. There is a lot of work involved and up front expense if you intend to preserve all of it for your own use, but then again, you likely already understand that. Contact the County Extension Service agent for your county and he/she will be able to give you excellent advice for the soil in your area, how to do things, when to do things, fertilizers to use and anything else you can think of.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 15, 2010)

If you are limited to one piece of equipment, go with a harrow and rent or borrow a plow a couple times a year.

You really don't need to lay off rows with a tractor, the planter will plant in rows automatically.  You space the rows with the planter.  If you have a one row planter, you space with the planter and the tractor wheels.


----------



## disabled (Feb 15, 2010)

if you going for 1 acre i would suggest to try and find you a one row cultivater and planter together .they general run around 350.00 this and good double section harrow will do the job .if i can help with any other send me pm


----------



## jkoch (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I would be lookig for a 3 point tiller. I put in a 2 acre food plot with one and it works great. I have also used it for gardens, no better way to turn in soil suppliments, peat moss, chicken litter are anything else you would want to add.


----------



## takamineman (Feb 16, 2010)

any of these can get the job done.  A harrow or 3pt tiller won't get the soil loose as deep as a plow.  You need to consider root type and seed planting depth of everything you're gonna plant, then also consider how much you wanna spend.  An all purpose new is abut 600, a harrow can be 2500, and a tiller can also be up to 2500.  This is all top of the line equipment prices, however.  You can find it cheaper just remember you always get what you pay for.


----------

